# Comfort Food



## wooleybooger

The lastest comfort food in the Wooleybooger household is Cabbage with onions, sausage, and tomatoes served on a bed of quinoa or you could use rice. And to gild the lily if you have a lot of leftover pinto beans or extra cans of pintos put the cabbage/sausage/quinoa dish on top of beans.

1 head cabbage coarsely shredded-wide strips
1 med. to large onion coarsely diced
1 12/14 oz rope your favorite sausage cut to bite size, more if you want it
1 12/14 oz can diced tomatoes
2 cups cooked quinoa (1 cup dry)

Pintos if you want/have them.

Cook the quinoa in twice as much liquid and set aside
Chop cabbage, sausage and onion. Put in large pot, cook until wilted add tomatoes. When you like the doneness add the quinoa or serve quinoa and beans if using on the side.


----------



## Bud9051

Interesting. I have long enjoyed sausage, onions, tomatoes, and potatoes, plus whatever is available and I do like cabbage. But Quinoa is new to me so I did a search. Looks like it will fit my limited food routine as rice and potatoes should be avoided. I do have a well stocked natural food store and certain they will have it.

I'll pick some up (and some cabbage) and play.

Thanks.

Bud


----------



## wooleybooger

Bud9051 said:


> Interesting. I have long enjoyed sausage, onions, tomatoes, and potatoes, plus whatever is available and I do like cabbage. But Quinoa is new to me so I did a search. Looks like it will fit my limited food routine as rice and potatoes should be avoided. I do have a well stocked natural food store and certain they will have it.
> 
> I'll pick some up (and some cabbage) and play.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Bud


:vs_cool: I love quinoa Bud but it can be expensive in grocery stores and probably health food stores. Check out this WM link.

https://www.walmart.com/c/kp/whole-grain-quinoa

Calculate the per oz. price on that stuff.

I buy it off Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/Healthworks-...1?keywords=quinoa+5+lb.&qid=1582464135&sr=8-1

$0.18/oz. in that link, best price I've found anywhere. Last purchase I bought 10 lbs.

Be patient and very careful of the prices where you buy.

I buy it off Amazon


----------



## Bud9051

I'll pick up a small package locally to be sure I like it and if so I'll have the wife order through Amazon, she likes being the buyer.

Thanks,
Bud


----------



## Colbyt

Interesting creation or adaptation.


----------



## wooleybooger

Bud9051 said:


> I'll pick up a small package locally to be sure I like it and if so I'll have the wife order through Amazon, she likes being the buyer.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bud


Also try cooking it with apple juice instead of water.


----------



## wooleybooger

Colbyt said:


> Interesting creation or adaptation.


Busted. :biggrin2: Adaptation is it. I found the cabbage, sausage, tomato thing on the internet with rice or quinoa suggested to go with it. All piled together with the beans is my contribution to it.


----------



## Nik333

Quinoa can be owie in the bottom.


https://thrivemarket.com/blog/surprisingly-painful-side-effects-quinoa-how-avoid


----------



## Two Knots

What is comfort food? Is it hot or is it cold, or is it everything. :smile:

Last night I didn’t feel like cooking (which is rare for me) 
So, I looked in the freezer and took out a pound of shrimp.
...looked in the veggie bin and had what I needed to 
make a scrambled shrimp bowl...

shredded lettuce 
shredded cabbage
shredded carrot
finely chopped celery
chopped scallions
a bit of leaf spinach 
a handful of edamame 
then made a dressing with olive oil, little bit of 
sesame oil, soy sauce, chopped pickled ginger,
and garlic powder.

sautéd the shrimp with a bit of olive oil and garlic salt and pepper.
after tossing the dressing in the salad, I topped it with
the warm shrimp...served it with a bowl of Japanese rice
and sakai of course! I made enough for the next days lunch,
however, the head guy decided to eat his lunch with a second and 
third helping!
I think he found the ‘evening before’ lunch, very comforting. :smile:


----------



## Bud9051

My goodness, what would you have fixed if you felt like cooking ??
That's some list and I'm with head knot and would have finished it as well.

Bud


----------



## Colbyt

wooleybooger said:


> Busted. :biggrin2: Adaptation is it. I found the cabbage, sausage, tomato thing on the internet with rice or quinoa suggested to go with it. All piled together with the beans is my contribution to it.



It was a compliment.


If any of us thinks we are going to invent a recipe that is completely new we are kidding ourselves.


----------



## Nik333

@Two Knots, have you tried Vietnamese food? I don't mean Pho so much as their grilled meat on rice vermicelli with a unique salad underneath? I didn't go for years after I tried Pho, but recently discovered the above.


Comfort food for me is Ben & Jerry's New York Super Fudge Chunk ice cream. No cooking and lots of calories!


----------



## Nik333

@wooleybooger - have you tried Rotel's tomatoes and diced green chilies? I think it was Brainbucket that suggested it in a recipe. I've been using it since. Plus, it's very inexpensive.


I used to make fresh tomato salsa every night to go with dinner, but this is pretty good when you don't want to cut everything up. 



Broiled chicken breast, fresh tomato salsa and poi is really good, but I don't expect most to try it. Healthy, too.:wink2:


----------



## Nik333

For those that may need glasses, that was POI not pot.


----------



## wooleybooger

Nik333 said:


> @wooleybooger - have you tried Rotel's tomatoes and diced green chilies? I think it was Brainbucket that suggested it in a recipe. I've been using it since. Plus, it's very inexpensive.
> 
> 
> I used to make fresh tomato salsa every night to go with dinner, but this is pretty good when you don't want to cut everything up.
> 
> 
> 
> Broiled chicken breast, fresh tomato salsa and poi is really good, but I don't expect most to try it. Healthy, too.:wink2:


Yes, I've used it in Velveeta cheese as a dip and put it in pinto beans. Around here it isn't cheap, almost $1/can. I've bought Aldi's version and it is good also but my 2 nearest Aldi's don't have it any more.

Yes I read that sentence as Poi. I haven't had Poi since being in Hawaii. I found some once at a grocery store, wasn't good. I can get various starchy roots, Malanga, yam, something else I don't remember, and taro actually I'll have to check. Easy enough to make. Cook the taro, pound in a mortar, and water until smooth and sticky.


----------



## wooleybooger

Nik333 said:


> Quinoa can be owie in the bottom.
> 
> 
> https://thrivemarket.com/blog/surprisingly-painful-side-effects-quinoa-how-avoid


I haven't had a problem with quinoa. In fact if eaten in reasonable quantities regularly I've found that it provides enough potassium and magnesium to eliminate my nighttime leg cramps. Digestive problems can happen if you are not accustomed to a high fiber diet.


----------



## Startingover

Wooly, true. It depends what our bodies are used to. I usually get 20-25g of fiber daily. I like the frozen meals with Quinoa for lunch. I do best getting potassium in summer when I eat a lot of watermelon.


----------



## Old Thomas

That would make me fart so badly my wife would leave the house.


----------



## Startingover

As far as comfort food, homemade egg noodles and chicken is our family favorite.


----------



## Nik333

wooleybooger said:


> Yes, I've used it in Velveeta cheese as a dip and put it in pinto beans. Around here it isn't cheap, almost $1/can. I've bought Aldi's version and it is good also but my 2 nearest Aldi's don't have it any more.
> 
> Yes I read that sentence as Poi. I haven't had Poi since being in Hawaii. I found some once at a grocery store, wasn't good. I can get various starchy roots, Malanga, yam, something else I don't remember, and taro actually I'll have to check. Easy enough to make. Cook the taro, pound in a mortar, and water until smooth and sticky.



I ate frozen poi, heated. Imo, it's better if slightly sour after a day or so. Chicken, salsa and poi, um, um. When I first started living in Hawaii, I remember patients telling me to make their poi one-finger or two-finger. I had no idea what they meant. :smile:


----------



## wooleybooger

Nik333 said:


> I ate frozen poi, heated. Imo, it's better if slightly sour after a day or so. Chicken, salsa and poi, um, um. When I first started living in Hawaii, I remember patients telling me to make their poi one-finger or two-finger. I had no idea what they meant. :smile:


Dang it Nikki you've made me hungry for poi :vs_mad: and it's been nearly 50 years since I was in Hawaii. Now I have to try to find some or taro root. I think the store shop at has taro root, no sure. They have other starchy roots I know. They probably don't, if I'd seen it I'd have already given it a shot. I think what I had in Hawaii was probably three finger poi.


----------



## LS-6

I don't like the term "comfort food" it just sounds too yuppie for me. Is there such a thing as uncomfortable food? Where did the term "comfort food" originate anyway, at a yuppie convention at starbucks?
Just sayin...:wink2:


----------



## Nik333

LS-6 said:


> I don't like the term "comfort food" it just sounds too yuppie for me. Is there such a thing as uncomfortable food? Where did the term "comfort food" originate anyway, at a yuppie convention at starbucks?
> Just sayin...:wink2:



"The term _comfort food_ has been traced back at least to 1966, when the _Palm Beach Post_ used it in a story: "Adults, when under severe emotional stress, turn to what could be called 'comfort food'—food associated with the security of childhood, like mother's poached egg or famous chicken soup."


Comfort Food, Wikipedia


----------



## Nik333

*****


----------



## wooleybooger

Nik333 said:


> *****


Sneaky


----------



## wooleybooger

LS-6 said:


> I don't like the term "comfort food" it just sounds too yuppie for me. Is there such a thing as uncomfortable food? Where did the term "comfort food" originate anyway, at a yuppie convention at starbucks?
> Just sayin...:wink2:


Hey!










:biggrin2:


----------



## LS-6

Nik333 said:


> "The term _comfort food_ has been traced back at least to 1966, when the _Palm Beach Post_ used it in a story: "Adults, when under severe emotional stress, turn to what could be called 'comfort food'—food associated with the security of childhood, like mother's poached egg or famous chicken soup."
> 
> 
> Comfort Food, Wikipedia


In that case if I drink beer/alcohol when stressed out would that be called comfort beer/alcohol? :surprise:


----------



## wooleybooger

LS-6 said:


> In that case if I drink beer/alcohol when stressed out would that be called comfort beer/alcohol? :surprise:


I suppose it could be. You see beer is the elixir that gives life. If you begin running low on this elixir you become less comfortable and start getting stressed out. Drinking more beer relieves the stress and you become more comfortable. So it follows that beer is a comfort giving liquid and by a minor stretch of the imagination could be considered a food.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Nik333

LS-6 said:


> In that case if I drink beer/alcohol when stressed out would that be called comfort beer/alcohol? :surprise:



I will only answer this in CBR. :biggrin2:


----------



## wooleybooger

Nik333 said:


> I will only answer this in CBR. :biggrin2:


----------



## LS-6

wooleybooger said:


> I suppose it could be. You see beer is the elixir that gives life. If you begin running low on this elixir you become less comfortable and start getting stressed out. Drinking more beer relieves the stress and you become more comfortable. So it follows that beer is a comfort giving liquid and by a minor stretch of the imagination could be considered a food.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Just for the record I don't drink corona for one it's too expensive and two I don't want to catch the virus. I see some people drinking corona and they can't seem to stop. That virus must be pretty wicked...:surprise:


----------



## wooleybooger

LS-6 said:


> Just for the record I don't drink corona for one it's too expensive and two I don't want to catch the virus. I see some people drinking corona and they can't seem to stop. That virus must be pretty wicked...:surprise:


Too expensive? Absolutely. Why pay more when you can spend less and get the same result. As for that virus, I don't think Corona is the only beer that has caught it. :wink2:


----------



## LS-6

Wooleybooger I'd like to apologize for hijacking your "comfort" food thread. Trying to get back on track here what makes me feel comfortable is a full stomach and laying on the couch with a full stomach. The food that fills my stomach is somewhat secondary if you know what I mean. With that said I do like going to the local club on friday night for their fish fry buffet, especially when I have a full punch card so it's free. :wink2:


----------



## Two Knots

Bud9051 said:


> My goodness, what would you have fixed if you felt like cooking ??
> That's some list and I'm with head knot and would have finished it as well.
> 
> Bud


Bud, I love to cook.. but some days, when I’m busy and tired out from doing
stuff - I look to make something fast. Mussels and shrimp steamed in plum
tomato sauce, is fast and easy ...
Believe it or not this is fast and easy...


----------



## wooleybooger

LS-6 said:


> Wooleybooger I'd like to apologize for hijacking your "comfort" food thread. Trying to get back on track here what makes me feel comfortable is a full stomach and laying on the couch with a full stomach. The food that fills my stomach is somewhat secondary if you know what I mean. With that said I do like going to the local club on friday night for their fish fry buffet, especially when I have a full punch card so it's free. :wink2:


Not to worry LS-6. As for your full punch card free meal. Free is always a comfort food.


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> Bud, I love to cook.. but some days, when I’m busy and tired out from doing
> stuff - I look to make something fast. Mussels and shrimp steamed in plum
> tomato sauce, is fast and easy ...
> Believe it or not this is fast and easy...


Joann how many times do I have to say it. This is the Texas Gulf Coast Galveston area and we can't get decent seafood here. You are making me so jealous with those mussels and stuff. Last time I saw any kind of mussels here was in a freshly drained rice irrigation canal. I nearly didn't get out of it, the mud was knee deep and so was I.

:biggrin2:


----------



## Nik333

wooleybooger said:


> Joann how many times do I have to say it. This is the Texas Gulf Coast Galveston area and we can't get decent seafood here. You are making me so jealous with those mussels and stuff. Last time I saw any kind of mussels here was in a freshly drained rice irrigation canal. I nearly didn't get out of it, the mud was knee deep and so was I.
> 
> :biggrin2:



This should make you feel better about a lack of mussels. I was daydreaming about my youth in Newport Beach and Huntington Beach & all the mussels that lined the pilings ( not sure what they're called) Then I wondered if they're still there & if you can eat them. . .


Sorry to put this under Comfort Food, but it's important.


https://www.accessdata.fda.gov/ORAU/ShellfishGrowingAreas/SGA_05_summary.htm

https://ocbeachinfo.com/shellfish/


----------



## wooleybooger

Nik333 said:


> This should make you feel better about a lack of mussels. I was daydreaming about my youth in Newport Beach and Huntington Beach & all the mussels that lined the pilings ( not sure what they're called) Then I wondered if they're still there & if you can eat them. . .
> 
> 
> Sorry to put this under Comfort Food, but it's important.
> 
> 
> https://www.accessdata.fda.gov/ORAU/ShellfishGrowingAreas/SGA_05_summary.htm
> 
> https://ocbeachinfo.com/shellfish/


No problem Nik. All food is comfort food if you like it. The last time I bought "fresh caught" shrimp it was inedible. The only decent seafood I've found here is frozen and from outside the US.

The last fresh caught shrimp that was really good was some I netted 40 years ago when I had a boat and sportsman shrimp net. Less than 2 hours from caught to stomach.


----------

